# My story, such as it is, dealing with IBS C/D



## SweetTony (Apr 8, 2014)

Some background:

In my adult past I frequently had to urinate. If I drank too much of anything (coffee, beer, water, etc) I had to urinate the rest of the day. I watched what I drank prior to trips due to this. Also, I had had several incidents where I had uncontrolled bowel movements. Maybe 4 times. Also, I had minor rectal surgery in 1997 for a bleeding fistula. Lastly, I was diagnosed with work-related PTSD in 2005 and it remains untreated, for the most part. Having left that job back in 2007 the only real stress in my life right now is my medical issues.

Current issues:

In Dec '09 I had an uncontrollable bowel movement on the way to work. I just made it to a toilet. The next day it happened again. Ever since then I have been having stomach and bowel issues. Cramping. Stomach pain. Phantom urges. Uncontrollable bowel movements. Weekly diarrhea (like a purge). I usually defecated once or twice a day but I feel like I have to go to the bathroom all the time. It never really goes away. Rectal, and sometimes urinal, tensmus is the best explanation I have found. Also, my frequent urination disappeared at the beginning of this.

I went to my GP. We began testing as I researched my symptoms. As each test came back negative (blood work, colonoscopy, endoscopy, MRI's, etc) his final diagnosis was IBS. For this I tried a chiropractor, saw many gastro experts, acupuncture, Tai Chi, very strict IBS diets, FODMAP diet, various medications, non-traditional medicines, and therapy. I even tried Buddhism to attempt to find peace within myself. All of which was good for me, I am sure, but did not really help. I went to Dartmouth medical to see Dr. Brian Lacy, the leading MD expert on IBS on the east coast. He gave me high doses of epilepsy meds that did not seem to help (and he was very expensive).

I am continuing my research. As an office manager I have the luxury of free time. I honestly have researched the 'Net for about 20 hours a week for almost 4 years. I am willing to try anything. I am very open-minded and my family and I are green, rather liberal, nature lovers.

I am currently on Sertraline and take over the counter sleep aids. I am currently being seen by a homeopathic Dr. She has me on various natural meds and has been adjusting my back with mixed results. She (and others) recommended EMDR. It is possible that I now am experiencing PTSD from my symptoms themselves which may have been caused by PTSD in the first place.

After trying the EMDR it is clearer to me that I would be happier, at this point, if I just accept the fact that I have IBS and strive to live my life to the fullest. I have stopped medical treatments. I will try to control my symptoms with diet and exercise, self-medication, and the exploration of medical marijuana. I am also getting an "sensitivity blood test" completed to see what food items might be triggers.

All in all, this has made me a very angry man. I am frustrated and exasperated and, to be honest, feeling very sorry for myself. If it wasn't for my loving wife and kids I would be in a high tower somewhere with a high powered rifle.


----------



## SweetTony (Apr 8, 2014)

Update, if anyone cares. I came across SIBO in my research and asked my doctor for the breath test. It came back slightly positive which was enough to start the SIBO process. Antibiotics first them probiotics now a SCD (specific carbohydrates diet). I can't say yet that is helping as t make take up to a year to "repair" the damage done to my small intestines. That is, IF this is actually what is wrong with me. It is confusing, of course. I had allergy type tests done and several things were high on that list but are recommended for the SCD. Whatever. I am also seeing a shrink so I don't kill anyone which was becoming a distinct possibility.


----------

